# I know, but they were ALL Little



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2017)

Had to get to Pinelog before all the snow melted.............Went in Oak Street and there was sign as soon as you got in the gate.......They're BACK
Went to check the big Dove field and saw a Bunch of tracks of EVERYTHING out there...........I Cut across the big Dove field due to the wind direction and I went in the woods in the back corner and sat for a while. Big tracks little tracks just lots of tracks everywhere.....I smelled them and knew they could not be too far.
I went down to and crossed the creek where they had been eating up the acorns. Went up the other side near where I had found that little piggy in a nest a few years back. I made a big circle above the creek back to the road and I saw about 3 or 4 beds.
 I headed back to the truck on the road and with ICE Cracking and being loud, I certainly did not think I would see anything. But when I got down to the creek, I saw about 6 small hogs tearing up the acorns maybe 40yds away. I got down real quick and tried to line up a shot but there was only a small opening that half had already gone through without stopping........The wind was blowing straight from me to them and I knew time was running out quick...... I was able to get a shot at one that paused just long enough in the opening. I hit it a little further back than I wanted to but it was quartering away so I took what it gave me. I saw the bullet hole through the scope and thought it was gonna be a gut shot lost pig. They ran off and I tried to follow but they were GON. I went back to where it was and had a Nice blood trail to follow, so I went after him. I saw him take off once, but found him again and was able to put another shot in him and he never got back up.........So much fun in the snow and It has been a long dry spell................I know its a small hog, but they were ALL small Small hog was a Big Blessing

One of three or four I saw like this










big enough for a sammiches





The hogs looked like a litter that stuck together after leaving momma......


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats , looks like the perfect size to me !


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 9, 2017)

Just the right size for a large pot of rice.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats!  Looks like I need to be looking for a stand of pines.  Still looking for my first one.  I went yesterday.  It's fun hunting in the snow isn't it!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 9, 2017)

That'll eat good, congrats.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 10, 2017)

PERFECT size......!
that's awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 10, 2017)

Good eatin', there.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes!! That is awesome! I am jealous! I got out in the snow to give it a try yesterday, and covered a lot of miles. I found where hogs had traveled straight through several food plots, but just crossing them. Could not find where they were feeding. That is a hard earned public land pig, and in the snow. That is AWESOME!


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 10, 2017)

I smell BBQ!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2017)

thanks guys...It sure was Awesome! Looking back, this place has been productive this time of year and when we get COLD cold snaps they seem to like the creek beds........EZ acorns and dampened wind conditions seem to be desirable, 

There is little more fun than hunting in the snow................Closing the deal in 2017 already makes this a successful Year and I am gonna have something for them Yotes here real quick too


----------



## fishtail (Jan 10, 2017)

Good goin' and thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Bigboi (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice piggy! What were you huntin with? And ammo? Just curious.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 10, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Samoset (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

Bigboi said:


> Nice piggy! What were you huntin with? And ammo? Just curious.



Marlin 925 .22mag with a CCI Total metal jacket being the first round and a CCI Hollow point finished the job after about 75 yd tracking in the snow.
 I think that was my last total metal jacket too. I think at the range I was at(maybe 40 yds), AND the shot I took the Hollow point may have been better so I am not worried about it. If I have to reach out to 100 yds, I'd like a TMJ as it keeps energy better that far out.

I love CCIs for all my rimfire ammo, but I have had good luck with everything in that gun except a box of Winchesters I will give to anyone who wants them........maybe 3 shells out of it. Seriously if someone wants them, they can have them. Had 2 Brass crack and get jammed in which has never happened before


----------

